# Has ANYONE had normal bloodwork before & something is wrong??



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello Everyone!!

I just signed up today!

I need some advice as I think my Dr. thinks I am normal,

Here's my story:

I am 31 years old currently has High BP, Kidney stones, anxiety & my calcium as of now is 10.4 it was 10.1 a week before that & NO I don't drink milk or take any supplements

Meds I take are -Mycardis for my BP, Bystolic-Beta Blocker, Zanax, and Lortab

ALL my thyroid tests came back NORMAL he said, but he went ahead & ordered a thyroid scan & uptake.

Is there ANYONE out there that has had NORMAL Thyroid Bloodwork & something still be wrong??

Lab results:
Calcium -10.4
thyroglobulin -10
thyroglobulin ab- 0
thyroperoxidase ab-0
thyrotropin-1.61
thyroxine-8.7
thyroxine free index-2.7
triiodothyronine resin uptake-31


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Just a suggestion, please don't create multiple threads across the board with the same questions and information in them. It makes it hard for people to keep up with the different posts and it may be hard on you to keep up with the questions and info coming your way, too. Just a hint!


----------



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

Oopppsss sorry!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What is the normal range at your lab for calcium?


----------



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

9-10 is the normal range.. it was 10.1 on 11/28/2012 & then 10.4 on 12/12/2012


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay...that leads me to believe you should have parathyroid testing. (Lots of info on web about parathyroids.)


----------



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

I am having a thyroid scan & uptake on the 18th & 19th, my Dr. was like "Oh your Ok but he still ordered this test??


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Calcium is tightly regulated, and should never be even a little bit out of range.

Your doctor should be looking at hyperparathryoidism http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0002195/

Your symptoms match. You should see an endocrinologist who can handle this.


----------



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, That is what I have read about calcium about it should be regualted & never change, he just was asking me "Do u drink LOTS of milk & take multi-vitamins


----------



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

I just called my Dr. office & they said my PTH test was a 20


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

blue...we need the normal range for your lab for that number to have any meaning. Did you get that?

Welcome, by the way! Glad you found us!


----------



## blueeyednky (Feb 8, 2013)

Calcium 10.4 RANGES 9-10
THYROGLOBULIN 01/24/2013 10 RANGES 2 - 35 
THYROGLOBULIN AB 01/24/2013 0 RANGES 0 - 19
THYROPEROXIDASE AB 01/24/2013 0 RANGES 0 - 34 
THYROTROPIN 01/24/2013 1.61 RANGES 0 - 5 
THYROXINE 01/24/2013 8.7 RANGES 5 - 12 
THYROXINE FREE INDEX 01/24/2013 2.7 RANGES 1 - 4 
TRIIODOTHYRONINE RESIN UPTAKE 01/24/2013 31 RANGES 22 -35
PTH Test INTACT & it was a 20 don't have the ranges, but Dr. said it was normal?


----------

